

Venture Capital Investment Tool Kit - mattculbreth
http://blog.weatherby.net/2008/03/venture-capital.html

======
Flemlord
I'll disagree here. I've been through several successful fund raising rounds,
exclusively from corporate sources. Granted, this was not inner-circle silicon
valley VC. But not a single deal would have happened had we not had a 20+ page
business plan with detailed financial projections.

~~~
lanceweatherby
Of course your mileage may vary. The guy that just walked out of my office
checking his blackberry for a $9 million wire transfer only had a single
presentation deck and a business model.

~~~
Flemlord
I obviously need to work on my Powerpoint skills.

